# Lack of energy



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, it's been 5 weeks since my TT, I'm on 137 of levothyroxine (sp) and I still have NO energy. It's a chore to do much of anything. Maybe I need more Levo? I have an appt. the second week of June, certain I'll have bloodwork. Just figured I'd pick your brains :confused0006:


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It took me a long time before I really had energy. How are your ferritin and Vitamin D levels?

I'd had Graves for a long time before being diagnosed and my body was a wreck. It took a long time to rebuild. I feel great now.

Hang in there!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Ok, it's been 5 weeks since my TT, I'm on 137 of levothyroxine (sp) and I still have NO energy. It's a chore to do much of anything. Maybe I need more Levo? I have an appt. the second week of June, certain I'll have bloodwork. Just figured I'd pick your brains :confused0006:


Buffalo - I was born in Buffalo.

I struggled with fatigue post op for quite awhile.

What are your FT-4 and FT-3 levels? With ranges please

I was found to be be low in Ferritin. I supplemented iron for a year and finally gave up and had endometrial ablation. The iron supplements made me ill, I also had RLS from the low ferritin.

I was also found to be Vit D deficient and supplemented 35K IU for 12 weeks then went on a maintenance dose of 5K IU 6 days a week.

The next test is B-12, which I happened to be within a decent range on.

Have these 3 tests and hopefully you will find relief if your Free's are 1/2 to 3/4 range.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the answers. I am on 50,000 a week vitamin D as I was at 13 (33-100). I am thinking maybe taking a daily dose as well, and a multi.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It takes a little while for you to feel any improvement. I have to continue to take iron and Vitamin D or my levels become deficient.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jsgarden1 said:


> Thanks for the answers. I am on 50,000 a week vitamin D as I was at 13 (33-100). I am thinking maybe taking a daily dose as well, and a multi.


How long have you been on that dose?

I found that once stopping the initial boost of D program I needed to continue supplementing large amounts. What I also noticed is if my D gets to top range I feel hyper and anxious.

Have they tested your Ferritin yet? Many of us Gravies are deficient in Ferritin as well.


----------



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been on the dose since 10 days after surgery, so about 4 weeks. I had original bloodwork that same day I got my script for Levo. I know those levels aren't going to be right at this point. I'll have to wait for new bloodwork. 
My T4 Free was down at .38...0.58 - 1.64 Range I started at .88 when I first went to the doc in 09. My TSH at that point was undetectable. I just realized in looking at those labs that my ferritin or iron was not listed. Is there any other name it would go by? If not, I'll request that on my next bloodwork. Do you think it would to my advantage to start on an iron supplement and let the doc know at my appt.?

My Vit D is low, as above.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would say do not start on anything at this point as it will skew your labs when you go in and the doc won't be able to tell what is off.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, don't start anything but make sure ferritin and Vitamin D are checked at your next draw.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm 5 months post TT and just now starting to feel somewhat 'normal' as far as consistent energy levels are concerned. I would have a good day and think I was good, only to be completely exhausted the next few days. It takes time to adjust. I just had my first completely stable labs come back (and today I feel tired, go figure lol).

Hang in there!


----------

